# Server Kommunikation



## sengul (2. Dez 2015)

Hallo,
wie geschieht server client kommunikation in JavaFX. Ich möchte eine nachricht an den server schicken, dies sollte ein String sein, und die antwort soll dann in der console stehen. Ich habe viel im Internet durchstöbert, aber leider nichts gefunden. Es gibt viele beispiele für java, aber nicht für javaFX. Ist es gleich wie in Java. Kann mir jemand ein link schicken dies bezüglich, wo es erklart wird. Ein kleiner beispiel ware sehr nett.
Dankeschön


----------



## Joose (2. Dez 2015)

JavaFX ist nur ein Framework innerhalb von Java zur Darstellung/Entwicklung von UIs. Seit Java 7 Update 6 ist JavaFX fixer Bestandteil des JDKs

Eine Kommunikation mit einem Server kannst du ganz einfach mit Java realisieren. Ob du das ganze dann per Konsole oder einer hübschen UI (Swing oder JavaFX) bedienbar machst bleibt dir überlassen.


----------

